# Thinking outside the tube but inside the box....



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Took a cruise this past weekend with some friends and one of which had a fairly nice audiotube mounted on the front of his brute. Looked like a standard 6" tube with Infinity Marine speakers, that thing was super loud. I like it but the only thing is that it looks to bulky and out of place on such a nice (looking) quad. Ever since I was able to listen to tunes on the trail I've been hooked and now I'm wanting to add something to my brute. I'd like to build something instead of dishing out extra money for a pre-made box/tube. I wouldn't mind slapping together a tube but seems to out of place for me. Came up with a box design that might work (I need yall's opinion). It'll fit the contour of the rack while being approx. 4.5-5.0" deep. The box will have three separate sealed off sections, outer two will each house a 6.5" or 6x9 speaker. Center section will house a subwoofer or two and also the amp. This way I'm not very limited to the physical size of the amp and probably pick up a 4-channel. Front channels will run the speakers on High/Full pass and rear channels will run subs on low-pass. Not really sure how a sealed sub box would do out in the open. I have a slimline Kicker in my truck now, might take it out tomorrow and see how it sounds while being hooked up to the trucks amp. I did not have access to AutoCAD or any other type of designing software, so I slapped a rough sketch together on paint of what im imagining the box to look like. Let me hear your opinions on this box. BTW i'll probably end up herculing the whole box before installation.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone, anyone at all??? Thought about the space on the center section and instead of putting two subs, I'll just put one.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I would only go with one 8" sub in the center and use 6.5" speakers in the outside boxes. Deffinately use 3 chambers place your amp in the center chamber. Another option would be to put 4 6x9's in a common chamber, you would have a little more punch and it would mortally crank. I am personally going to build fiberglass boxes, one on either side of my radiator, each housing a 6x9 amp on the same side as the brutes aux outlet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

I also think the 6x9's would sound better (and louder) than the 6.5". Seems like you would need to go with a "free air" sub since your only accoustic chamber is the box. No secondary enclosed space, like a car or room in your house. I'm thinking a slim line 10" "free-air" sub (possibly like your kicker) would give you the best sound matched with a good set of 6x9's. Just my opinion...take pic's on what ever you decide and let us know how it works.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Totally forgot about a free air sub. I always thought a free air sub would be good for something that didn't have a chamber at all, like mounting the sub in a inner panel on a suv. Not sure what size i'll go with but I need to check different depths because i dont want a box on the front that sticks up like Mount Rushmore (heard it from another member). 6x9 might be the ticket, I'll see what I could round up. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

just remember that your charging system on your bike cant handle all that much as far as amp draw goes. but i agree the 6x9's would sound better and give you a fuller sound.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

if your gonna have two subs make sure they are in separate chambers and also make sure your sub has a polypropylene cone so it doesn't get wrecked by any water. and if you have the room, which you obviously will, it would be better to use 6x9's instead if 6.5'shttp://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...1q_3_Dg&ved=0CCUQBSgA&q=polypropylene&spell=1


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Most likely I'll run 6x9s and possibly a small 8". I'd hate to buy an amp too big for the charging system. What would be the max amperage I could get by with? Only thing Im running off the battery is the ignition, headlights, and winch. Of course i'd turn the stereo off when using the winch. Just checked on Kickers website and noticed they make a marine 10". Peak power is 300 and only 5 1/4" deep. Sounds like a decent sub too me.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Get a 50watt by 4 channel amp and wire channels 1 and 2 stereo to your 6x9's and bridge channels 3 and 4 to a single voice coil sub. You should be fine with that set up. I still would only use a 8 inch sub though. Gotta consider air space for the sub and the fact that you have to have 3 separate chambers in this box. You are not going to have much space for the sub. Don't go with the free air sub either. they are meant to work in large air space environments, like a trunk.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You could always snorkel the center of the box.............. :thinkerg:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You could always snorkel the center of the box.............. :thinkerg:


You are thinking about porting the box and making the port look like a snorkel. The only downfall to that is the fact that ported enclosures actually require more internal airspace than a sealed box. It's all a catch 22. The best idea would be to build a fiberglass enclosure utilizing an 8 and 2 6x9's. It's not hard to do, would look great and sound pretty darn good in the process.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know anything about boxes/subs/porting... But it sounded like a badA idea when I had it!!!! :bigok: haha!


Note to author, I can sketch up some quick details in CAD for you if you want.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have seen alot of the boxes lately like you're talking about with snorkels through the stereo box.Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I have seen alot of the boxes lately like you're talking about with snorkels through the stereo box.Looks pretty cool.


nah thats somethign completely different, the box is still sealed, the snorks for the intakes just go through holes in the box. I was talking about actually snorkling the box itself, so that it was ported, but you dont have holes in your box for water to get in if you get a little close to the water w/ it. Which he stated wouldnt work b/c of the way porting works.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I dont know anything about boxes/subs/porting... But it sounded like a badA idea when I had it!!!! :bigok: haha!
> 
> 
> Note to author, I can sketch up some quick details in CAD for you if you want.



I've thought about making a fiberglass enclosure but I'm inexperience in fiberglass work. Patched a few surfboards about 13 years ago but that's the extent of my glass work. If you don't mind, sketch up something on CAD and I'll see if I could use it. Plus it would be pretty good to have floating around mimb. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'll need dimensions.


----------

